# My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error



## mareng (Feb 2, 2010)

Im sorry if i posted this in the wrong place. I installed windows 7 recently and i cant open warcraft 3 saying i need directx 8 or higher. Any help would be appreciated thx


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Have you verified that the correct version of DirectX is installed? And have you verified that warcraft 3 works with Windows 7? You can check here for information on directx.


----------



## mareng (Feb 2, 2010)

yes i have directx 11 installed from the windows 7 i installed nto my laptop. and yes a friend has windows 7 installed as well and he could play warcraft on his laptop. :sigh:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Give this a try.
It will update the DX runtime version.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

If this doesn't help please post the computer specs to help determine if your computer meets the minimum requirements.


----------



## mareng (Feb 2, 2010)

Still couldn't work. Heres my system requirement.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

How did you install Warcraft3?


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

It's likely warcraft doesn't recognize DX11 so maybe try download and install DX9c redistibutable , installing DX9 will not affect your DX11 install and it's not 32 or 64 bit specific


----------



## mareng (Feb 2, 2010)

pat mcgroin said:


> How did you install Warcraft3?


I installed it the same way I did when i was still using XP.



ickymay said:


> It's likely warcraft doesn't recognize DX11 so maybe try download and install DX9c redistibutable , installing DX9 will not affect your DX11 install and it's not 32 or 64 bit specific


I thought its not possible since im already on directx 11. Ive tried looking for solutions from others and still couldn't find any. And I have a friend using windows 7 as well which probably also means hes using directx 11 and he could go on warcraft.


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

mareng said:


> I installed it the same way I did when i was still using XP.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought its not possible since im already on directx 11. Ive tried looking for solutions from others and still couldn't find any. And I have a friend using windows 7 as well which probably also means hes using directx 11 and he could go on warcraft.


I have direct x 9.0c installed on my machine and play WOW, Doom3 , COD4, Entropia Universe and a few more :wink:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no driver date on your NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT - and it looks OLD -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce 9600M GT
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0649&SUBSYS_14051A46&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 2283 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 493 MB
      Shared Memory: 1790 MB
       Current Mode: 1360 x 768 (32 bit) (61Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: SEC3346
        Native Mode: 1680 x 1050(p) (60.562Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: nvd3dum,nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2um, nvwgf2umx.dll
[COLOR=Red]Driver File Version:  ()[/COLOR]    
       Driver Version: 7.15.11.7490
        DDI Version: unknown
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.0
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
  [COLOR=red] Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes[/COLOR]
     Driver Version: 7.15.11.7490
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4509-11CF-F679-05340EC2CD35}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0649
          SubSys ID: 0x14051A46
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:NVIDIA.Mfg.NTamd64.6.0:nv_G9x:7.15.11.7490:pci\ven_10de&dev_0649&subsys_14051a46
     Rank Of Driver: 00F60001
        Video Accel: 
      Deinterlace Caps: n/a
       D3D9 Overlay: n/a
            DXVA-HD: n/a
       DDraw Status: Not Available
         D3D Status: Not Available
         AGP Status: Not Available[/FONT]
```
`

I have the same 9600M GT on this system.


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce 9600M GT
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0649&SUBSYS_30F4103C&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 2284 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 493 MB
      Shared Memory: 1790 MB
       Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: SEC334B
        Native Mode: 1440 x 900(p) (60.002Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0011.9562 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.11.9562
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 11/20/2009 21:34:54, 11775080 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4509-11CF-D656-FF101FC2C535}
[/FONT]
```
Re-install the NVIDIA drivers --> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## mareng (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks so much jcgriff2! :smile::smile:


----------

